# CBS HDNFL - Worth the wait!



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Well,

After waiting another week to see CBS broadcast an NFL game in full 1080i HDTV I have to say WOW, it was worth the wait. What a picture! This is what HD is all about. My $5000 Sony Grand Wega was worth every penny tonight. Can't wait to watch the Jets vs Raiders tomorrow. I tried watching some of Fox's faux "high resolution" signal and turned it off after a few minutes. Just God awful, you can't even see the score due to the clipping of the image when they blow it up. Just a blurry mess in comparision.

Thank you CBS, you are must see TV in this household!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You are right. I watched some of the game today and it was really something to behold. The detail is quite spectacular. Now if they can only figure out a way to insert the first down line like on the standard def feed.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Great picture quality and a great game, it don't get any better than that!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree - the game was fantastic, and the HD picture quality was stunning. There was a little bit of edge enhancement coming from the main camera, but it wasn't enough to really bother me. What I found most impressive was except for 2 cameras (the one from the blimp, and one of the corners of the endzone) ALL of the rest were HD cameras - meaning just about every replay was in HD as well. That was a first (in my limited viewing experience) - even the SEC CBS games didn't have that many HD cameras going at once!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

We had station problems the first half and I thought it was a National feed problem, but it cleared up for the last half. I ended up watching it NTSC it looked so bad. Now Sunday's game was awesome.


----------

